# 1.65 RAM 1.5V MOBO



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm using a GA-EP45T-UD3LR board which is compatible of dram 1.5v and

but checking in the easy tune 6 i find out my ram is having 1.6v Will this cause any prob to my PC...

pc specs are ... 

e8400 
corasir 4gb ddr3 1333mhz 
160gb hdd 
vx450 
ati 5750 1gb 
GA-EP45T-UD3LR 

Is 1.6v DRAM voltage safe


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It will not be a problem.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

but why on the site its mention
1.4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory


if i change the settings from bios 1.5v is it still safe..

and if i change the settings do i need change any other setting as well....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's 4X (4 sticks) 1.5V.
That's the recommended standard for that Mobo. When I said it will not be a problem I meant to say leaving the voltage at 1.6V won't be a problem.
You van change it to 1.5V if you want.
What settings are you referring to?


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

settings in bios


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

DRAM Timing Selectable -> Manual 
CAS Latency Time -> 9 
tRCD -> 9 
tRP -> 9 
tRAS -> 9 

Advanced Timing Control / Enter ; optional 
Command Rate (CMD) -> 2 ; optional 

DRAM Voltage -> 1.50v


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Leaving the Bios at Default will be fine for normal use.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i dont want to overclock my machince.. so pls suggest me wheather i should select auto in bios (1.6v ) as default ... or 

i change the settings from bios 1.5v is it still safe.. 

with the memory and mobo to get best performance


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Leaving the Bios at Default will be fine for normal use.


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

demon_08 said:


> i dont want to overclock my machince.. so pls suggest me wheather i should select auto in bios (1.6v ) as default ... or
> 
> i change the settings from bios 1.5v is it still safe..
> 
> with the memory and mobo to get best performance


To clarify the 1.5 volt is the lowest voltage it will take. It depends on the speed of the memory how much voltage it will need. If the memory running is running 800mhz it would require around 1.5 volts, @1333 it would require around 1.7 and so on. Hope this helps to clarify.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Total Size : 4096 MB
Memory Type : DDR3
Channels : Dual
Frequency : 667 MHz
FSBRAM : 1 : 2
Speed (O/C) Rate : -
Memory Usage : 23.28 %
Voltage : -
Bandwidth : -
Modules : 2
Slots : 4
CAS Latency (CL) : 9
RAS to CAS Delay (tRCD) : 9
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 9
Row Active Time : 24
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : -
Command Rate : 2T

Memory SPD Information # 1
--------------------------
Size : 2048 MB
Memory Type : DDR3
Bandwidth : PC3-10700H
Standard Speed : 667 MHz
Data Width : -
Module Slot : A0
Manufacturer : Corsair
Week / Year : 00 / 00
Part Number : CM3X2G1333C9 
Serial : 00000000
SPD # 1 : 444 MHz - 6 - 7 - 7 - 16 - 23 - 1.5 V
SPD # 2 : 519 MHz - 7 - 8 - 8 - 19 - 27 - 1.5 V
SPD # 3 : 593 MHz - 8 - 9 - 9 - 22 - 31 - 1.5 V
SPD # 4 : 667 MHz - 9 - 10 - 10 - 25 - 35 - 1.5 V

Memory SPD Information # 2
--------------------------
Size : 2048 MB
Memory Type : DDR3
Bandwidth : PC3-10700H
Standard Speed : 667 MHz
Data Width : -
Module Slot : A2
Manufacturer : Corsair
Week / Year : 00 / 00
Part Number : CM3X2G1333C9 
Serial : 00000000
SPD # 5 : 444 MHz - 6 - 7 - 7 - 16 - 23 - 1.5 V
SPD # 6 : 519 MHz - 7 - 8 - 8 - 19 - 27 - 1.5 V
SPD # 7 : 593 MHz - 8 - 9 - 9 - 22 - 31 - 1.5 V
SPD # 8 : 667 MHz - 9 - 10 - 10 - 25 - 35 - 1.5 V


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

are the timings correct


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

I think what Tyree is trying to say is... It will be fine to leave everything at default. :smile:


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't worry everything is good. I think I know what is confusing you though. There are 2 generations of ddr3 memory. The first gen was called 1.5 volt(@1066), which was it's lowest voltage but could go as high as 1.75 (@1333)without overclocking. First ddr3 was made for socket 775.The second generation ddr3 is called 1.65 volt which is not it's lowest voltage (which is 1.5) but it's highest. The second ddr3 voltage requirement had to be dropped because of the i7's memory controller which can take a max of 1.65 volts. If you were using first gen ddr3 with an i7 then you would have a situation.
One more thing. When increasing the speed on first genddr3 you also increase the voltage ie: [email protected]@[email protected] When increasing the speed in second genddr3 it would be like this- [email protected] - 1333 to [email protected] Running [email protected] in your system should work fine as this is what the memory needs to run at that speed. Just do not allow your memory to exceed 1.65volts and you will be fine.


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Adding one more thing. Are you having problems especially while gaming? I just took a second look at your specs and you have a 450 watt PSU. That's pretty low for what you have. Were talking bare minimum. If your PSU is more than a year old it's pushing maybe 400 watts as power supplies degrade as they get older. You are constantly taxing that PSU and if it isn't causing you problems now it will in the near future. If you had a cheap psu I doubt your system would still be running. You should consider a 650 watt then you'll have power to spare.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

but i didnt overclock my memory to 1333mhz its running at 666mhz still its 1.6v in bios.... is this the mobo fault or memory??


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

demon_08 said:


> but i didnt overclock my memory to 1333mhz its running at 666mhz still its 1.6v in bios.... is this the mobo fault or memory??


You x 666 by 2 (dual channel)which will give you 1333(rounded off).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DDR = Double Data Rate, all DDR ram reads/writes on the up and down of the pulse, a pulse frequency of 666 = 1332 speed ram.(as mario74 stated 666 is probably rounded down) so your good.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey one more query i have ... is this normal for bios to detect 1.6v in bios


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the ram is rated for 1.6v or above yes.
Under the part number from above(CM3X2G1333C9 ) it appears to have been sold in bulk quantities only and is in fact rated at 1.6v


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

my memory corsair xms3 XMS3 . rated 1.5v is this normal for bios to detect 1.6v or is this prob with my motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is CM3X2G1333C9 not the number you posted in post #11?


> Size : 2048 MB
> Memory Type : DDR3
> Bandwidth : PC3-10700H
> Standard Speed : 667 MHz
> ...


1.5v is the JDEC standard, the 1.6v rating is by Corsair for XMS settings.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

sry i changed it to xms3 now what should be the vol..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Set the ram voltage to auto or 1.5v in the bios.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

my main concern was why mother board is detecting 1.5 ram as 1.6v in auto???


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

why auto is detecting 1.6v and normal detecting 1.5v ???

whats the diff between auto and normal setting in dram voltage


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The P45 board unlike the new i series cpu boards will run up to 2.2v for ram, most of the time XMS profiles raise the voltage and lower the timings, the sticks are programed in the micro code for the auto settings I've seen sticks be coded incorrectly but never have seen a board not read them correctly, I think the XMS settings are @1.6v


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i didnt enable xms settings in the board is this prob with my motherboard..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hence Auto settings.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

that means my mobo is ok?? is this happen on all gigabyte boards ..... or only GA-EP45T-UD3LR board


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It happens if the ram is micro coded to 1.6v, if you used value ram it would be 1.5v.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can 1.6v RAM Damage GA-EP45T-UD3LR is this prob with my motherboard...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the board will take up to 2.2v ram


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey..... replace my corsair with Kingston also
KVR1333D3N9/4.... 

but in bios this is also working in 1.6v


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are any of these ram sticks on the Boards QVL?


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

right... checked it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Qualified Vendor List.
PDF download of the memory support list for the ga-ep45t-ud3lr > http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/motherboard_memory_ga-ep45t-ud3lr.pdf


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

kingston KVR1333D3N9/4.... was available but in bios this is also working in 1.6v


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there a problem with the PC?
If not best to leave it be.
If it really bothers you manually set it to 1.5v


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

last query is this bios fault or mobo???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Without seeing the bios settings I have no way to know.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

thses are the settings in bios


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

are the settings ok??? 

is my mobo is alright or do i need to chnage it???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have no idea why you would think there is something wrong with the board.

Are you having some problem with the PC?


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

just have a concern about the voltage isssue.. there is no problem


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would not be concerned on that system, remember the P45 chipset was designed to run DDR2 at up to 2.2v the memory controller modified to accept DDR3.


----------



## demon_08 (Jul 7, 2009)

is this happen on all gigabyte boards ..... or only GA-EP45T-UD3LR board
__________________


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably the only way to have ensure your satisfied is for you to contact Gigabyte and explain your issue to them.


----------

